# DUI PSA with WARNING



## FM William Burns (Jan 7, 2010)

*“WARNING”*

Graphic Video on dangers of drunk driving;  it is an exceptional  5 minute video PSA put out by an Australian Task Force this past Christmas, please feel free to share.   I apologize up front to any who have suffered a personal loss due to this type of senselessness and I would recommend to those, not watching this.  It is only intended to make us all think before we drink...... I know it touched me and to date this is the best PSA I’ve seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Z2mf8DtWWd8


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: DUI PSA with WARNING

F M - Thanks for this one. My oldest brother was killed by a drunk driver when I was quite young and it never ceases to amaze me how many otherwise intelligent people don't get it.

Please keep this type of info coming, and never feel you need to apologize to anybody for it.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: DUI PSA with WARNING

WOW!!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: DUI PSA with WARNING

Thanks JD!

After receiving it this morning I thought wow this is the best PSA ever in driving home the message and I pondered for about an hour if I wanted to share it due to the delicate nature and potential to affect those who suffered.


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: DUI PSA with WARNING

Sharing one's painful experiences can be very theraputic. It has helped me cope with many tragedies in my life.

Preventing future pain is even better. If this type of message will prevent even one dumb decision, and thereby save even one life, it is well worth it.


----------



## ewenme (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: DUI PSA with WARNING

This should be required viewing for every teenager; everyone who gets a 'first' DUI, and every Frat Boy and Sorority Girl. Repeated exposure might just instill some fear.

I'm still in shock. My boss came in while I was viewing it; he cringed; I didn't get to watch to the end because we had a hot topic to discuss. Just the part he was exposed to struck him as: "That should make people think about drinking and driving."

Graphic. Very Graphic. Horribly Graphic. What an impact statement.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ccbuilding (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: DUI PSA with WARNING



			
				ewenme said:
			
		

> This should be required viewing for every teenager; everyone who gets a 'first' DUI, and every Frat Boy and Sorority Girl. Repeated exposure might just instill some fear.


I agree 100% - what a powerful video


----------

